# Free DEFCON: Everybody Dies



## -Aaron (Dec 21, 2010)

DEFCON:
1. Go to www.greenmangaming.com
2. Go to DEFCON (under Top Sales)
3. Click Buy, enter voucher: DEFC0-N4GMG-FUTU4
4. You now have a key, save it.
5. Go to http://www.introversion.co.uk/defcon/ and download the game
6. Install, activate game with key

You gotta register first though. Have a happy holiday!


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Doesn't let you enter the voucher :/


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 21, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Doesn't let you enter the voucher :/


I'm currently downloading the game, so it does work. Try again, maybe you did something wrong.


----------

